# (Update!) UKC Conformation



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

DevWind said:


> . Anything I need to remember?


Have fun !! and best of luck, you got this..


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

JerseyChris said:


> Have fun !! and best of luck, you got this..


Thanks! It's just not my thing so I'm pretty sure that I forgot more than I remember! I think I'm going to be showing my friend's dog too. Should be interesting!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh! Her ear has a crease from a hematoma. Do you only bring it up if the judge asks?


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

DevWind said:


> Oh! Her ear has a crease from a hematoma. Do you only bring it up if the judge asks?


I would doubt they would ask and typically I would not offer any info unless asked.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

JerseyChris said:


> I would doubt they would ask and typically I would not offer any info unless asked.


Thanks! It did slightly change the shape.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

DevWind said:


> Thanks! It did slightly change the shape.


Luke has an odd ear from a hematoma and it doesn’t affect him at all in the AKC ring.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> Luke has an odd ear from a hematoma and it doesn’t affect him at all in the AKC ring.


Megan and Karen's Luke? I never even noticed! That's good to know. I imagine it's fairly obvious to a judge why the ear is off.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

DevWind said:


> Megan and Karen's Luke? I never even noticed! That's good to know. I imagine it's fairly obvious to a judge why the ear is off.


Yes! I’m not even sure they really pay attention to stuff like that to be honest.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> Yes! I’m not even sure they really pay attention to stuff like that to be honest.


But they probably should..... 

Went through all that with a prior dog and best I can assume is there's something about the structure of the ear which makes the dogs more susceptive to developing "balloon ears". Completely hated it. Have not dealt with it in any of the past 5 dogs or so. Their ears feel different than the ears of the dogs who had the problem.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> But they probably should.....
> 
> Went through all that with a prior dog and best I can assume is there's something about the structure of the ear which makes the dogs more susceptive to developing "balloon ears". Completely hated it. Have not dealt with it in any of the past 5 dogs or so. Their ears feel different than the ears of the dogs who had the problem.


Pretty sure it was an injury. Even the vet thought so. Her and Pilot play pretty rough. It never even bothered her. No head shaking/holding her head weird. I pictured her ear doing what our old cat's ear did. Thankfully, it didn't. (He was known as one eared Jack the rest of his life) The cat was clumsy and consistently fell out of the window.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

DevWind said:


> Pretty sure it was an injury. Even the vet thought so. Her and Pilot play pretty rough. It never even bothered her. No head shaking/holding her head weird. I pictured her ear doing what our old cat's ear did. Thankfully, it didn't. (He was known as one eared Jack the rest of his life) The cat was clumsy and consistently fell out of the window.


I think it has a lot to do with ear shape (drop ears) and food allergies and susceptibility to ear infections. Drop ears seem to be more susceptible and Goldens have a good risk for food allergies, so their ears are itchier more than other breeds.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tagrenine said:


> I think it has a lot to do with ear shape (drop ears) and food allergies and susceptibility to ear infections. Drop ears seem to be more susceptible and Goldens have a good risk for food allergies, so their ears are itchier more than other breeds.


But then you go back to the firm rule that maybe breeders should be selectively breeding AWAY from dogs and lines with allergies.

The ears of the dogs that had the "balloon ear" problem - they were thinner ears and I imagined more prone to burst blood vessels.... maybe? Or who knows.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Megora said:


> But then you go back to the firm rule that maybe breeders should be selectively breeding AWAY from dogs and lines with allergies.


I do agree with this, I wish we had more definitive testing for allergies and more understanding of their inheritance.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Luke’s was from an injury from playing with another dog if I’m not mistaken. He has pretty thick ear leather, which I know from giving him smooshy face kisses. 😆 

I agree about trying to breed away from allergies because they can cause significant QOL issues at times.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tagrenine said:


> I do agree with this, I wish we had more definitive testing for allergies and more understanding of their inheritance.


I don't think testing would help - because odds are it's in all the lines. Or it's like with us and the stupid test results you get which you have no idea what to do about other than shrug it off and invest in a lifetime supply of benedryl and keep emergency shots on hand! 

^^^ speaking as somebody who is very allergic to cats and dogs + allergic to most of the foods I like to eat. 🤣 😅

Seriously speaking - more pragmatic choices on the part of breeders as far as using studs they know and or saw them grow up and know they did not have the same ear infection, etc... issues that may be behind the bitch. Don't double up on problems.

I get this is very difficult to do in our breed - I was puzzling over a litter that popped up earlier on this forum where I found the combination behind the pup intriguing, but wasn't sure I knew why the breeder chose the specific stud dog. For the mom's pedigree, it was an improvement breeding to something completely different probably because I've heard of scary health problems from some of the dogs in that line (like mystery crashes and rare immune system, etc). <= The same time though, if you are choosing a sire that's across the country and far away, how do you know whether the dogs in that line have hotspot, ear infection, etc... problems or not? Inexperienced or old battle horse type breeders will post on FB about things like that, but majority of breeders WILL NOT.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DevWind said:


> So….I’ve decided to enter Winx in UKC conformation. I’m going to be there the whole time anyway so why not? We are doing it for FUN. Although, she does have 75 championship points. (She’s altered so no AKC) I haven’t shown her in anything in 2 years so it’s more of a getting our rhythm back thing. It’s been 5 years since I’ve shown in conformation. Anything I need to remember?


Regarding your actual question....

Have fun. Do not stress.

The rule of thumb I feel is obedience is SO MUCH EASIER than conformation because it's literally walk in the door with your training bag on one shoulder while you're just walking your dog in on the other side. Maybe you need a camp chair to be comfy while waiting for the 1-2 hours that you elected to wait prior to showing..... but other than that, you don't need to lug in too much stuff. All the better if you have to sneak away in mortification after your dog did something dreadful in the ring.  

AKC conformation is easier than AKC obedience because you do not have the same worries about what the heck your dog will do out there to RUIN EVERYTHING WITH ONE EXERCISE TO GO. LOL. Yes, your dog may get dumped in the conf ring, but that's not yours or your dog's fault generally. But you have to drag heavy equipment in the day before, do all the backbreaking grooming work multiple times that week, and run like you think you are a gazelle or something (but actually are built more like a chipmunk completely with haphazard and completely unintentional zig-zagging). Oh and you have to dress up to the nines - according to all of the dog show wenches who argue about it every 1-2 months or so on FB. 🤣

UKC obedience is... scary hard. Because most training clubs do not teach the different stuff in classes which are all geared more towards AKC obedience. 

And then UKC conformation has all the people who do it and show up in jeans and their best farmer's wife plaid button downs who spend the whole day waiting for their classes, while gossiping about the people who show AKC. 

Fwiw - when I did UKC conformation, I wore the same outfits that I wore while showing AKC. And also wore to work. I kept more or less the same routine for showing AKC. I brought my grooming table and smaller tack box. I did last minute trims + spritz/brush out to tidy up flyaways about 30 minutes prior to showing. 

The people who won best of show in UKC - were also people I'd seen wearing the same outfits, keeping the same routines, etc... in AKC conformation. The 2 times my dog and I won everything up to best in show... we got beat by the SAME handler who I knew from AKC. In AKC - I've set up with her many times, because I found her to be very helpful - answered my ten million questions. 

For your dog, make sure she had a bath the day or so before showing, make sure she's trimmed up, etc.... and show her with love and pride. UKC gives you the advantage of going out there 3-4 times and collecting points possibly each time you are out there. It's wondebah for a very young and green dog that needs to learn how to collect himself out there in the ring. It's also great for the handler that's very rusty and trying to switch gears to being the invisible leash holder for their big drama show dog. 

Would only say that it helps to have that thought in your head as you go around the ring with her. There is nothing more awesome then having a sound dog that can move. And the smoother the dog moves, the better it feels. And you have the spotlight on your dog that whole time you are moving her. This is her moment to show off her wheels and take pride in her that whole time you move her. When stacking her, you are hopefully drawing the judge's attention to her strong points. 

As example - the last girlie I showed for somebody, I didn't know what to do about her tail or coat or legs - because she was very leggy (but tiny) and naked. But she had the most beautiful and delicate head and expression. And that's what I worked on showing the judge on the side.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Tagrenine said:


> I think it has a lot to do with ear shape (drop ears) and food allergies and susceptibility to ear infections. Drop ears seem to be more susceptible and Goldens have a good risk for food allergies, so their ears are itchier more than other breeds.


No allergies. Maybe one ear infection in 7 1/2 years. I don’t remember her ever having one. Definitely didn’t have one when she had the hematoma. Her siblings haven’t had a hematoma. It was 99% certainty caused by rough play.

She’s spayed. So no worries.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> Luke’s was from an injury from playing with another dog if I’m not mistaken. He has pretty thick ear leather, which I know from giving him smooshy face kisses. 😆


Same with Winx. She’s pretty tough.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Megora said:


> Regarding your actual question....
> 
> Have fun. Do not stress.
> 
> ...


Im getting her groomed a few days before. I am not good at grooming. Obedience is my strong suit for sure! I just want to get her out and do something with her. My granddaughter doesn’t want to do dog training anymore.We are starting out doing things that won’t be too stressful. I tried to gait her tonight and she just kept looking up at me. We’ve got some things to work on for sure.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Reporting the epidemiology of aural haematoma in dogs and proposing a novel aetiopathogenetic pathway - Scientific Reports


To evaluate the incidence and risk factors for aural haematoma in dogs under primary veterinary care in the UK. A cohort study design. Dogs diagnosed with aural haematoma during 2016 were identified from the VetCompass database. Univariable and multivariable logistic regression modelling were...




www.nature.com





I did find quite an interesting article. Golden Retrievers are listed as one of the breeds most likely to get an aural hematoma


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DevWind said:


> My granddaughter doesn’t want to do dog training anymore.We are starting out doing things that won’t be too stressful.


Aw.... sorry to see this. 

I remember when my baby sister nearly almost got into dog training (8 year difference between us, so she was 7 or 8 when me and our oldest sister were really getting serious). It very nearly happened with our trainer nearly getting her hooked on agility and with her doing that with our Sams, but I think it slipped away as B got into music and rock band in her teens.... 🥴 Maybe it will come back for your granddaughter when she gets older or has her first serious starting from scratch training dog.

Jovi wants to look at me when gaiting.... (which I secretly love since that desire to look at me makes him magic in obedience).


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

DevWind said:


> I tried to gait her tonight and she just kept looking up at me. We’ve got some things to work on for sure.


you can always tell the dogs that also do obedience in the conformation ring, they are always looking up for direction.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JerseyChris said:


> you can always tell the dogs that also do obedience in the conformation ring, they are always looking up for direction.


Just like... unfortunately, you can usually tell which dogs primarily do conformation or were started in conf first. Because they typically have issues with forging and disconnect with the owner which means they lose .5 points every 5 steps in heeling + no sits or forged/crooked sits.... which adds up (think losing 10+ points every time). And if you ask the opinions of certain types of personalities in obedience or field, they would gleefully take the opportunity to go a step further and say you can always tell which dogs are the show dogs, because they are crap in other sports.  Which generally is NOT the dog's fault. It is just a training and foundation issue.

Ideal world - dog should be "wearing both shoes" and know which sport is which. It comes down to handling. Not much different from the dogs who look completely different when with a handler vs their owner.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Megora said:


> Ideal world - dog should be "wearing both shoes" and know which sport is which. It comes down to handling. Not much different from the dogs who look completely different when with a handler vs their owner.


Agree and that was some of my questions when looking to get more into Obedience. All our dogs are very well trained Conformation dogs that pretty much I could let anyone show with a few simple tips. My rough collie is currently the #1 NOHS dog and # 8 in Breed standings. He typically is a robot in the ring.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

My biggest issue with going from conformation to obedience is my dependence on having a leash in my hand. Eevee’s on-leash heeling is pretty good. Off-leash… we both get stressed because we are so used to being attached to each other. The other off-leash exercises are fine. We worked hard on that foundation from the time she was a puppy, we just didn’t work on off-leash heeling when she was a baby.

But like Kate said, it’s 100% a training issue and not a pedigree issue. It doesn’t help that Novice is almost all heeling and you do the off-leash portion after the other two sections, so you have time to get and good and stressed. I think it will be better in Open because the Open exercises are more fun for the dogs.

In the conformation ring, with leash attached, she’s like a sports car with fine tuned power steering. Small leash cues are all the communication we need when moving. Leash cues tell her where to put her feet on a free stack and my hand tells her where to hold her head. I don’t have to have bait in my hand either.

Although… I’m not sure someone else could show her if I was in the building. Lol


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> In the conformation ring, with leash attached, she’s like a sports car with fine tuned power steering. Small leash cues are all the communication we need when moving. Leash cues tell her where to put her feet on a free stack and my hand tells her where to hold her head. I don’t have to have bait in my hand either.


Watching you show her in person you two as a team were amazing to watch. Just getting her CH all while owner handled tells the story right there.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

JerseyChris said:


> Watching you show her in person you two as a team were amazing to watch. Just getting her CH all while owner handled tells the story right there.


Thank you! She’s my best girl. 🥰


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JerseyChris said:


> Agree and that was some of my questions when looking to get more into Obedience. All our dogs are very well trained Conformation dogs that pretty much I could let anyone show with a few simple tips. My rough collie is currently the #1 NOHS dog and # 8 in Breed standings. He typically is a robot in the ring.


And those snarky poos who I referred to above would probably respond by asking you how this #8 dog is in obedience..... while completely bypassing the greater point whatever that might be. 

A friend of mine's collie who is a DC (I think he's 2nd generation DC) - and also has his UD (working on UDX) and TDX.... is not ranked. Why? Because pretty sure his owner got the CH super fast and moved on to other things pretty early. Or in this owner's case, she got the "other stuff" done quickly so she could play all she wanted in obedience without sending the dog out to his handler or herding trainer.  End result or what people see on paper is a dog not just wearing both shoes, but being fully decked out.




ArkansasGold said:


> My biggest issue with going from conformation to obedience is my dependence on having a leash in my hand


Part of that may not necessarily strictly be related to conformation training. Biggest problem all new obedience trainers have is doing all the heeling without a leash. And then you never forget that PANICKED feeling you get when you have to hand the leash off to the steward.  It's a huge reason why second or third time around, they are training their dogs to heel without the leash right from the start as puppies so the leash is not that crutch ever again.

One teeny tiny thing about Open - I don't think it matters as much in Open A where majority of us just want to qualify but it could matter down the road if you decided to go further. You go from 1-2 exercises in Novice that could outright NQ you (recall and stays) to nearly every single exercise in Open capable of NQ'ing you or very least lopping off big points per exercise.... you value heeling a smidge more in open because that's 40 points that could make a pretty huge difference in qualifying or at least placements.

My Jovi was having a very crappy day a couple weeks ago his first time out in Open - LITERALLY. As in, instead of doing the ROHJ, he detoured to a choice spot near the broad jump (apparently expressing his opinion of that particular jump) and pooped. Both judge and I went OHHHH, because he had completely refused to sit on his heeling. Judge had told me between exercises that he was a fantastic heeler but the no-sits were so costly! At the time she was probably thinking he was a typical no-sit conformation dog and I definitely was panicking about him being injured from rough-housing with his brother. It was basically a relief knowing there was a reason (he was trying very hard not to poop poor little guy). I also was certain he had NQ'd on heeling alone - which he'd be my first ever dog to do so...! 

Reason why I'm sharing this is that I was ASTOUNDED when I looked at the scores and realized that if he had nailed the last 2 exercises, he not only would have qualified easily, but he also would have placed first. Despite all the no-sits. Because the rest of the heeling (no forging, lagging, bumps, etc) made up for the points he lost on the no-sits (think 9 points total!). <= I love heeling anyway, but looking at that scoresheet hit home how important heeling is!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> Part of that may not necessarily strictly be related to conformation training. Biggest problem all new obedience trainers have is doing all the heeling without a leash. And then you never forget that PANICKED feeling you get when you have to hand the leash off to the steward.  It's a huge reason why second or third time around, they are training their dogs to heel without the leash right from the start as puppies so the leash is not that crutch ever again.


I think it's actually more related to Rocket leaving the ring when he gets stressed than anything that Eevee has ever done. But the leash is definitely a crutch for me. Probably me more so than her. It's a guarantee that there will be no leaving me. Not that she would anyway. It's a mental thing that I need to work on.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I think it's actually more related to Rocket leaving the ring when he gets stressed than anything that Eevee has ever done. But the leash is definitely a crutch for me. Probably me more so than her. It's a guarantee that there will be no leaving me. Not that she would anyway. It's a mental thing that I need to work on.


It's not you - it's just basically a very common thing everyone goes through with the first ob comp dog. The only people I know who don't have that problem were people who started out in agility before doing obedience seriously.

My leather training leash which I have used on all my dogs and was my Novice A leash - it has a knot in it which my first instructor put there while trying to get through my thick skull that I was not allowed to take up leash beyond that knot. The big temptation was hauling in that leash and hanging on for dear life.... not even talking about the panic when stewards came to take that leash away.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Megora said:


> And those snarky poos who I referred to above would probably respond by asking you how this #8 dog is in obedience....


LOL< this Collie has never been outside the conformation ring, He is beautiful, dumb and hungry.. Perfect for Conformation.. LOL


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

JerseyChris said:


> LOL< this Collie has never been outside the conformation ring, He is beautiful, dumb and hungry.. Perfect for Conformation.. LOL


I've heard people say that's how they like their conformation dogs! I feel like it's an excuse for not training anything else. Winx is missing the dumb part....I swear she's smarter than I am sometimes!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Another, hopefully less controversial, question. How long are your leads? I found something I really like surfing Etsy but it's only 2 feet long. I'm guessing that would be more for a small person with a giant breed.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

DevWind said:


> Another, hopefully less controversial, question. How long are your leads? I found something I really like surfing Etsy but it's only 2 feet long. I'm guessing that would be more for a small person with a giant breed.


Mine is about 3 feet long I think. I don’t love the really long ones because it’s just more to wad up in your hand.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

[


DevWind said:


> Another, hopefully less controversial, question. How long are your leads? I found something I really like surfing Etsy but it's only 2 feet long. I'm guessing that would be more for a small person with a giant breed.


Depends on the dog.. I tend to prefer one a bit longer so I can stand back from the dog. If you have a dog that can stand it looks nice when you can step back a bit if the judge is walking down the line..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mine are 30".

And most of that is usually in my hand. <= My handling teacher's orders because my dogs need more control.  

I've teased her that the big name handler down in TX shows his clients dogs on a super long lead (as in like me using the 30" lead but letting the dog take the lead) and lets them move way out in front.... but she doesn't have great things to say about him.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Megora said:


> I've teased her that the big name handler down in TX shows his clients dogs on a super long lead (as in like me using the 30" lead but letting the dog take the lead) and lets them move way out in front.... but she doesn't have great things to say about him.


I have seen a few people let them run out like a GSD and my feeling is that if they can do that under control and not being strung up go for it..


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine is 4’ for obedience class and I thought it was shorter. It’s very narrow and lightweight, so easy to have folded up in my hand and I keep a lot of it in my hand. In fact, I just measured it and was surprised it’s that long because it’s so lightweight. Where does one find a nice shorter one that is soft leather and not bulky?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> Mine is 4’ for obedience class and I thought it was shorter. It’s very narrow and lightweight, so easy to have folded up in my hand and I keep a lot of it in my hand. In fact, I just measured it and was surprised it’s that long because it’s so lightweight. Where does one find a nice shorter one that is soft leather and not bulky?


I have beautiful 30 inch obedience leads that came from Paws and Tails. They don't sell them anymore though. 
Braided Bullhide Leash

I do have a conformation lead but it's an ugly brown cord.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DevWind said:


> I have beautiful 30 inch obedience leads that came from Paws and Tails. They don't sell them anymore though.
> Braided Bullhide Leash
> 
> I do have a conformation lead but it's an ugly brown cord.


Thank you.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

JerseyChris said:


> I have seen a few people let them run out like a GSD and my feeling is that if they can do that under control and not being strung up go for it..


It's Clint Livingston's hallmark. lol


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> It's Clint Livingston's hallmark. lol


Just looked him up.. swear he looks so familiar... Like I think I was sitting ringside this past weekend and he was there.. We were in West Friendship MD show


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> Mine is 4’ for obedience class and I thought it was shorter. It’s very narrow and lightweight, so easy to have folded up in my hand and I keep a lot of it in my hand. In fact, I just measured it and was surprised it’s that long because it’s so lightweight. Where does one find a nice shorter one that is soft leather and not bulky?


Vendors at dog show are usually great. Or Etsy.

Adele Y who I train with either made leashes like that or she knows somebody who makes them.

The obedience leash I use was handmade by my instructor and she sold them at classes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JerseyChris said:


> I have seen a few people let them run out like a GSD and my feeling is that if they can do that under control and not being strung up go for it..


my teacher says it’s not correct for goldens


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Megora said:


> my teacher says it’s not correct for goldens


Ohhhh.. gotcha.. thanks for letting me know.. I won't try that now.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

JerseyChris said:


> Ohhhh.. gotcha.. thanks for letting me know.. I won't try that now.


The vast majority of people don’t have dogs that can actually be shown like that, and not be strung up. Lol Amy used to show Riese that way and he looked fantastic.

Goldens should be shown on a loose lead, if they can be on a loose lead out in front, then go for it. I can’t show Eevee like that. She’ll look back at me and start lifting in the front.

A lot of dogs will crank their necks back instead of up when shown like that, which isn’t pretty either. It makes them look ewe-necked. But mostly, what is incorrect about showing a dog like that is that the dog nearly always goes too fast. So, if you can do it on a loose lead AND at the right speed, then more power to you. 😆


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> The vast majority of people don’t have dogs that can actually be shown like that, and not be strung up. Lol Amy used to show Riese that way and he looked fantastic.
> 
> Goldens should be shown on a loose lead, if they can be on a loose lead out in front, then go for it. I can’t show Eevee like that. She’ll look back at me and start lifting in the front.
> 
> A lot of dogs will crank their necks back instead of up when shown like that, which isn’t pretty either. It makes them look ewe-necked. But mostly, what is incorrect about showing a dog like that is that the dog nearly always goes too fast. So, if you can do it on a loose lead AND at the right speed, then more power to you. 😆


It’s the speed and head position per Pat.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

There was a bitch in the Top Twenty this year that looked not great shown like that and absolutely flipping gorgeous when she slowed down.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Update! We had a phenomenal weekend! We beat a grand champion twice in breed and came home with 2 altered reserve best in shows. Along with 3 rally q’s and 2 total dog awards!
Winx with all her ribbons from this weekend 🙂


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

WOW, that is great.. So happy for you..  How did you like showing her?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

JerseyChris said:


> WOW, that is great.. So happy for you..  How did you like showing her?


It was okay. She had a great time getting to spend that time with me again. The judges LOVED her. One of them showed me a trick (after she was done judging her) to get her to stop pacing. Silly girl loves to pace. Considering trying to finish the title. I'm not one to leave a title half finished. I showed my friend's girl too. She got her RO1 title and all 3 competition wins for her UKC Champion. I just need to get her some points now. So, it looks like I'm going to get sucked into it for a little while at least. As we were doing that, I wondered what it would do for Pilot's confidence. I have a long time to think things over. There's nothing local still open to enter until April or May.


----------

